# Snorkeling 650 V2



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I know there has to be a thread out there on how to snorkel the 650 V2. Mine is already snorkeled but the person that did it trimmed the plastic where the come up. I'm in the process of getting new plastics and I don't want to cut or trim them. Does anybody know a thread that tells how and what they used.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A lot of people use a round hole saw, like you would for putting in a door knob.

Some use a dremel, which is easy but, you have to have a steady hand, or make you a pattern to follow first.


----------



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not talking about the plastic that covers the radiator hole. The person that put the snorkels on before I got it trimmed some of the front plastics so the 2" inch pipe would fit


----------

